# Game #49 (2/8): Los Angeles Lakers @ Houston Rockets



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (24-24) @ Houston Rockets (19-29)



Date: Wednesday, February 8th
Time: 5:30 pm

 

Starters

<table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *5.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.343*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> <script language="javascript">playerName ("Rafer Alston", "Alston");</script>R. Alston</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Wesley</td><td align="center" valign="top">T. McGrady</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Howard</td><td align="center" valign="top">Y. Ming</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *26.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *20*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.387*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.4*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Reserves
 <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Green</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Luther Head", "Head");</script>L. Head</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Swift</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Bowen</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Hayes</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Mutombo</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.8*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>38</td> <td>10</td> <td>.792</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>19-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>99.8</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.6</td><td><nobr>Won 12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>31</td> <td>17</td> <td>.646</td> <td>7</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>106.7</td> <td>100.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>26</td> <td>24</td> <td>.520</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>16-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>99.8</td> <td>99.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>37</td> <td>10</td> <td>.787</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>21-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.3</td> <td>87.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>29</td> <td>17</td> <td>.630</td> <td>8</td> <td><nobr>16-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>98.0</td> <td>95.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>26</td> <td>20</td> <td>.565</td> <td>11</td> <td><nobr>15-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>89.7</td> <td>87.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>24</td> <td>23</td> <td>.511</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*24*</td> <td>*24*</td> <td>*.500*</td> <td>*14*</td> <td><nobr>*12-8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.3*</td> <td>*97.4*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+0.9*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-7*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>24</td> <td>25</td> <td>.490</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-4</nobr></td> <td>90.0</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="redfont">-2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>22</td> <td>25</td> <td>.468</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>99.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>22</td> <td>25</td> <td>.468</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>91.1</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>20</td> <td>27</td> <td>.426</td> <td>17 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-1</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>99.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*Houston*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>*19*</td> <td>*29*</td> <td>*.396*</td> <td>*19*</td> <td><nobr>*6-15*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-9*</nobr></td> <td>*89.8*</td> <td>*91.2*</td> <td class="redfont">*-1.5*</td><td><nobr>*Won 4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>19</td> <td>29</td> <td>.396</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>11-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>102.1</td> <td>106.9</td> <td class="redfont">-4.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>17</td> <td>29</td> <td>.370</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>89.5</td> <td>95.8</td> <td class="redfont">-6.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Host_Lakers_Wednesday-167311-822.htmlRockets Host Lakers






> The Rockets will be looking for their fifth straight win Wednesday night when they host the Los Angeles Lakers at Toyota Center. Houston (19-29) is currently playing its best basketball of the season and is coming off an 87-81 win Monday night in Philadelphia. Los Angeles (24-23) plays Tuesday in Dallas before heading to Houston.
> 
> The Lakers have lost four of five heading into Tuesday’s game with the Mavericks. Lamar Odom has been out recently suffering from sprained rib cartilage and will be questionable for Wednesday’s game against the Rockets.
> 
> ...


 

Upcoming Games:

February 11th - vs.







- FSN

February 13th - vs.







- FSN

February 15th - vs.







- FSN

February 21st - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN

February 23rd - vs.







- TNT​


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Now THIS is a game where I'm expecting a win. I know Houston's been playing pretty well lately, but I'm looking at this game as a must win.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Its a pretty bad game to have to win. Yao and McGrady are rolling so this will be very tough.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're gonna get owned.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

The guys at clutch fans don't seem that confident, and they're usually wrong so that means the Rockets will probably win.

Yao is rounding into form and their defense has masked T-Mac's atrocious shooting as of late. The stage is set for T-Mac to light the Lakers up.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now that I think about it, we may have to lose this game for us to be better after the break. I think if we go back under five hundred everybody will wake up and start playing ball agian.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We'll win.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we suck. We sinked as phil jackson said. the road game was sink or swim.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> The guys at clutch fans don't seem that confident, and they're usually wrong so that means the Rockets will probably win.


Kobe scares everyone there. Nobody realizes Jeff Van Gundy defenses don't get dominated by 1 player, especially with Yao healthy and patrolling the paint.



> Yao is rounding into form and their defense has masked T-Mac's atrocious shooting as of late. The stage is set for T-Mac to light the Lakers up.


I just hope he doesn't get off to a slow start and sink into Kyle Korver mode.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers lose by 15. Sad but true.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, Brown averaging 6 and 6. :rofl:

Wow... 
Over the next three years he will be making:

$7,500,000

$8,287,500

$9,075,000

In 955 minutes to play Brown has gone 87 of 189 attempts.. 47 of 90 from the free throw line, with a total of 223 rebounds and 59 TO's. HAHAHAHA. His season high is 18 points! BUYAHAHAHAHAHAH I'm sorry though, we got so owned on this deal. Our rookie had 16 points in one game already this season and he did in 10 minutes of play. God, what a pile....

I have no expectations of Ronny, but if the guy can simply box out and get rebounds he will be an improvement over Brown.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Los Angeles Lakers (24-24)
> 
> ​


uke:

We fall below .500 tomorrow.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lakers lose, the rockets are red hot right now

plus whos going to stop yao ming?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ dont tell me andrew bynum


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We're gonna get owned.


Big time!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Phil has finaly had it with kwame so I think that Bynum is starting.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This loosing streaks gotta end, and i say it ends tonight in Houston!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Start the kid, please? I'm not optimistic about this unless Kobe just goes off for 50.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

You guys havent even mentioned that Ronny will play this game! Homers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We get absolutely torn apart in this game....but kobe still drops 35


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This should be brutal.. I could watch the grammy's or a blowout.. Blah.. Oh heck I'll flip back and forth.. Hoping we can get a win tonight (by the way I'm back; just needed a little to think about some things!). LF you can continue doing what your doing. Doin a good job with your thread's too. Hopefully they can finally end the losing streak under your power


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> This should be brutal.. I could watch the grammy's or a blowout.. Blah.. Oh heck I'll flip back and forth.. Hoping we can get a win tonight (by the way I'm back; just needed a little to think about some things!). LF you can continue doing what your doing. Doin a good job with your thread's too. Hopefully they can finally end the losing streak under your power



We know the only reason you came back was because Cook topped his career high and you wanted to and gloat about it, hehe jk Welcome back!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

No! 

B34C, LF is cursed. You have to make the threads.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ronny WILL play today!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe very passive 2nite.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hehe. Turiaf is wearing Kobe's Signature shoes!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: 17-17

Cook: 11 pts (5/8), 3 boards
Kwame: 2 pts, 1 assist
Lamar: 2 pts, 2 boards
Kobe: 2 pts, 2 boards, 2 dimes, 2 steals
Smush: 0 pts, 4 boards, 3 assists
George: 1 assist


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a dunk by Kwammmmmmmmmme!


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

Kwame Just Dunked!!!!! And That Behind The Back Pass By Kobe Was Amazing....oh Wait...and Now Kwame Made The Free Throw!!!! I Hope He Has A Good Game....cant Wait To See Ronny!!!! And Hopefully Bynum Gets Some Time Against Yao !!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Holy ****.. Cook is on fire :laugh: .. Leading the way with 15 on 7/10 shooting :rofl:


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

cook is having a great game 19 points on 9/13 shooting!!!!!


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

great half were up by 11!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

27-16 advantage in the 2nd for the Lakers.. 

Halftime: Lakers 44 - Rockets 33


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	21 	2-7 	0-4 	0-0 	2 	9 	0 	2 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Cook 	21 	9-14 	1-1 	0-0 	2 	5 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	19 
Brown 	17 	3-6 	0-0 	1-1 	1 	3 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Parker 	19 	1-6 	1-3 	2-2 	0 	6 	3 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Bryant 	23 	3-7 	0-2 	2-2 	0 	2 	7 	0 	4 	1 	0 	8 
George 	9 	0-1 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	1 
Vujacic 4 	0-1 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Walton 	0 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	114 	18-42 	2-11 	6-7 	8 	28 	14 	4 	4 	1 	6 	44 
Percentages: 	  .429 	.182 	.857 	  	Team Rebounds: 2
```


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Who is this team? They are playing absolutley great ball...Hopefully they keep it up espically Kwame and Cook.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i've been Kwames biggest doubter (except for maybe Jamal Ireif) but that put back dunk and technical gave me a glimmer of hope... i actually liked the technical more cuz for once the guy showed some fire and competitiveness...

if the lakers could just show this much heart every nite...


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome 1st half. Kobe with 7 assists, 0 turnovers, and 4 steals. 
Too many 3's again, but you gotta love everything else.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

is turiaf playing tonight?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not yet be he can if they put him in (I wouldnt expect it personally tonight unless it's 4th quarter) but he's cheering his *** off and will always do that... Great to see!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the way Turiaf is up off the bench cheering after every good play!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

3rd quarter 6-0 run by houston


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lead cut by 1


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

WOW big 3 by Lamar.. Kobe is Hot...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That's ok, Kobe seems to be scoring at ease right about now.. Odom makes a 3 (why does he always shoot 3's?) and the lead is back to 8 after Houston cut into the lead.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> I love the way Turiaf is up off the bench cheering after every good play!


me too... i noticed that...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

so this game we've had cook pouring em in, kwame d up and dunkin, smush hitting 3's, kobe facilitating to teammates...

what factor have we been missin all game???? hmmmmmm?

oh right, Kobe droppin buckets on them suckas


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3rd: Lakers 70 - Rockets 62

Kobe: 20 pts, 2 boards, 8 dimes, 5 steals
Cook: 24 pts (10/15), 7 boards


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I love the way Turiaf is up off the bench cheering after every good play!


I LOVE THE WAY RONNY IS CHEERING UP THE TEAM...I WANNA SEE HIM PLAY A LITEL IN THE 4TH QUARTER ....HOPEFULLY TOWARDS THE END...WERE UP BY 8 AT START OF THE 4TH LETS NOT BLOW IT....


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

Kwame Just Got A Steal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Brian Cook? Damn, I wish I could see this with my own eyes!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haha smart play by Devean


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

cook has 27 points he has the hot hand!!!!!! GO COOKIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Weeeeeeeeeeee... Cook with another 3.. 1 short of tying last night for career high :banana:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Brian Cook the 2nd Scoring Option for Lakers


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

HAHA look at Ronny off the bench... hes on that court hyped up...

you can tell Kobe wants to stick it to TMAC


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeee... Cook with another 3.. 1 short of tying last night for career high :banana:


whats his career high??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

28.. last night


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Kwames numbers are still weak right now, but u gotta appreciate his effort and defense... at least he looks like he cares...

and DG doin big things on the boards...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I just tuned into this one. Hell yes. This shows that when we stick to our offense, we can actually beat teams that are better than us. Now let's hope that Kobe doesn't try to "kill" the Rockets and fire up fifty threes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Was Kobe guarding TMac for most of this game?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KOBE AND ONE.. This is turning into a blowout. 

Cook needs 2 pts for career high, 1 board for double double
Kobe needs 1 dime for double double


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

who in the hell is Brian Cook? :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

score please... i dont wanna go to the TV


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aww, Cook wont get his career high :laugh:


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

cook BETTER beat his career high lol!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:sigh: Cook couldnt even touch the ball in the last couple minutes to even get his career high :laugh: Oh well!

He sits and Turiaf plays the final minute


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ronny!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome to NBA Ronny


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

Ronny Is Playing Lol!!!! Its Great To See Him Playing!! Go Ronny!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great games by Kobe (career high in steals with 6) and Cook (27/10) :clap: 

Final: Lakers 89 - Rockets 78


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	38 	3-9 	1-5 	1-2 	3 	13 	2 	2 	0 	0 	2 	8 
Cook 	40 	11-18 	3-4 	2-2 	2 	10 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	27 
Brown 	30 	3-7 	0-0 	1-1 	2 	4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	7 
Parker 	40 	4-11 	3-7 	2-2 	0 	7 	5 	2 	2 	0 	3 	13 
Bryant 	45 	13-29 	2-8 	4-5 	0 	3 	9 	0 	6 	1 	1 	32 
George 	24 	0-4 	0-1 	2-6 	7 	9 	1 	2 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Vujacic 9 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Turiaf 	1 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Walton 	0 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	227 	34-81 	9-26 	12-18 	14 	48 	23 	8 	8 	1 	10 	89 
Percentages: 	  .420 	.346 	.667 	  	Team Rebounds: 7
```


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We'll win.


 Told ya 

Great to see Ronny getting a wee little bit of action. I predict that he will be logging roughly 10 minutes per game by the end of the season.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice W but the bad news is the Hornets wins again but i guess we only need to to our own things


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

By the way, screw the Cook scoring.. his rebounding is the bigger number of the night


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

IMO best game these guys have played this season.....Kobe played like a leader, Kwame played with heart, Cook is a straight out stud. George was grabbing them boards!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

IMO the Rockets didnt double or triple team Kobe like the hornets or the mavs did, i guess they have too much pride LOL


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Who shut down T-mac???? details


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> This loosing streaks gotta end, and i say it ends tonight in Houston!


Feels pretty damn good to finally win a game! :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It's nice to see that Luke is out of the rotation. Hopefully Cook can keep is hot shooting going so when can keep Walton off the floor.


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

T-mac Shut Down Himself Imo Lol!!!!! Overall Great Game!!!!! Good To See Kwame Playin With Some Heart... Kobe Did His Usual Thing Plus The Assists!! And Cookie!!! Well He's Doing Great Keep It Up!!! It Was Great To See Ronny Cheering For The Team And Playing The Final Minute Lol!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*IT'S GOOD!!!*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I missed the whole second half.  

I know Ronny only played 1 minute and took one shot, but how did he look? I imagined he looked a bit disoriented out there, but what did the shot look like? How does his physique look?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well it was the final minute of the game. He didnt actually look that bad.. He missed a shot that almost went in.. For a minute played I cant really grade him but I thought he showed a little in just one minute played.. I think he had a nice drive (when he misses his shot). Loved seeing him cheer on the guys but hope he can see some more time eventually. We'll see..


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

half of ronnys minute was the clock being dribbled out...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

he hustled all the way down the court when the rockets had a easy bucket.. that tells me something.. or not..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> By the way, screw the Cook scoring.. his rebounding is the bigger number of the night


damn thats impressive.. 10 boards


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Post Game Quotes










Rockets Coach, Jeff Van Gundy:
(on the play of Lakers forward Brian Cook) "Well, he gave us problems last year as well. He's a very good range shooting big, and he's a very good weapon to have especially when you have a guy like (Kobe) Bryant who will attract double-teams."

(on the play of the Lakers) "From a coach's perspective, how hard they (Lakers) played was very inspiring. And on the flipside, how little we put into the game from the start of the day through the end of the game was totally uninspiring. Give the Lakers credit, they were more ready, more enthusiastic, and we went through the motions but didn't even fake it very well."

Rockets Forward, Tracy McGrady:
(on the Rockets' defensive effort) "We didn't make an effort to go out there and guard (Brian) Cook. He sat out there all night and shot open jumpers. Devean George came in there and brought more energy than we had. He gave them second chances on the offensive end. It really showed who was the better team tonight. We just didn't have it as far as intensity, we weren't focused, we weren't ready to play. It was just really bad tonight."

Rockets Center, Yao Ming:
(on what went wrong for the Rockets tonight) "There was no energy. There was not enough good effort in the game. We let them pound on the boards, and Devean George got seven offensive rebounds. We gave them everything they wanted. (Brian) Cook had 3-point shots and Kobe (Bryant) had iso's. At some point in the 2nd half, we really played hard trying to get back into the game, but we weren't tough enough. They were able to play harder, and we weren't ready for their second run."

Lakers Coach, Phil Jackson:
(on the team's play on the road trip) "I was very disappointed with the road trip. We had players injured and our team was not competing as hard as it could. The injuries hurt our team morale."

(on McGrady's play) "On Tracy's play, I think he must have some type of injury. He just doesn't look like himself."

Lakers Forward, Lamar Odom:
(on end of third quarter pass to Kobe, what were they laughing about?) "It was funny because we were all laughing about it at the end of the quarter and even Coach was laughing when I came to the bench. It probably didn't help Kobe's percentage but he always wants to take the last shot anyway. I guess we all had a moment together."

(on the road trip) "It was very tough. A lot of the games we weren't even in. We have to keep our ship afloat as we head home."

Lakers Shooting Guard, Brian Cook:
(on his last two game offensive explosion – 55 points) "It's a thing that came about because of the way teams are defending us. A lot of teams are double and triple teaming Kobe and I'm just getting open looks and knocking down my shots. It's been very easy for me. People just need to step up when Kobe is doubled. It feels real good."

Lakers Forward, Kwame Brown:
(on defending Yao) "I've always been a very physical post player against bigger guys. I just wanted to be solid against him. He is very tough to stop and you just want to make him work hard for every shot."

The Other Shooting Guard, Kobe Bryant:
(on his play) "I thought I played pretty well. We came out in the first half and Houston was double teaming me whenever I got the ball and I was able to move the ball around and the guys were able to hit their shots. In the third quarter I came off a couple of screens, I was so wide open and it threw me off. I became much more assertive in the second half and took over the game. We were able to recognize why the opportunities came available and then we took advantage of the defense Houston played against us."


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What the Lakers need... FOCUS AND HEART!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Cook turns up heat*
He burns Houston for 27 points and diverts attention away from Bryant in the victory.
By KEVIN DING
The Orange County Register

HOUSTON – The guy who dared to ask for Shaquille O'Neal's No. 34 in the wake of a dynasty's demolition suddenly doesn't look totally out of line.

Brian Cook took another big man's step toward evening out the Lakers' Kobe-centric offense Wednesday night, and the Lakers broke their four-game losing streak by beating the Houston Rockets, 89-78.

Cook scored 27 points to follow up a career-high 28-point breakthrough Tuesday night despite a chest cold.

Cook made 11 of 18 shots from the field. Bryant hit 13 of 29 for a game-high 32 points. Bryant, who played a turnover-free game, saw five of his nine assists come on Cook baskets.

"Kob's giving it up and seeing the floor real well," Cook said.

Bryant marveled after the game about stretches of the game when he found himself single-covered - "I haven't been that wide open for like two months" - as a result of Cook's sharp shooting.

Bryant locked eyes with Cook, started toward him, and pointed to make clear his appreciation. The teammates slapped hands, and though Cook then began to turn toward the bench, Bryant was so keyed up that he threw in a chest bump that came awfully close to becoming an accidental kiss on the cheek.

But no one could blame Bryant for public displays of affection after getting some help.

"When guys are stepping up and knocking down those shots," Bryant said, "it makes my life a lot easier."

[More in URL]


----------

